# I look pics of black bmw e46 coupe with kit MII!!!



## shelacoste (Nov 20, 2002)

Hello friends, I am new in the forum, am Spanish. I am looking for a few pics of a black bmw coupe e46 with kit MII. Someone can put some pic. 
Thank you


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Check the links below :

Click (Not black, but gives you an idea how MII package would look like)

Click


----------



## shelacoste (Nov 20, 2002)

Thank you Alex.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

shelacoste said:


> *Thank you Alex. *


de nada


----------



## shelacoste (Nov 20, 2002)

hablas español?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

shelacoste said:


> *hablas español? *


No, just a few useful phrases to survive 

But, a lot of members here speak spanish, so if you have any specific questions which you feel comfortable to ask in spanish, do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

SHELACOSTE, yo si hablo espa~ol. Si tienes alguna pregunta, dejame saber (respecto a traducciones, etc).

Saludos.


----------



## shelacoste (Nov 20, 2002)

gracias mbr129 lo tendre en cuenta. Una cosa, tu no sabras donde puedo encontrar fotos del e46 ci en ***** con el equipo MII? gracias


----------



## Zaphod (May 23, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> No, just a few useful phrases to survive
> 
> *


Don't forget the important survival phrases:

Cerveza fria, por favor

and its companion phrase: donde esta el bano? 

Welcome to the 'Fest shelacoste!


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

La foto en rojo es la mas detallada que vas a encontrar. Tengo esta en ***** pero no se si es exactamente lo que quieres. Espero que te ayude.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Zaphod said:


> *
> 
> Don't forget the important survival phrases:
> 
> ...


:lmao:

Yeah, we have a saying here and it goes like this 'You can't buy a beer, but you can rent it '


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

How about some SEDAN pics with this kit? I am in love. Please help me. :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *How about some SEDAN pics with this kit? I am in love. Please help me. :thumbup: *


 here you go


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> here you go
> *


***droooling***

Thanks Alex!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> ***droooling***
> 
> Thanks Alex! *


You're welcome. I think we need a drool smiley  (haven't found any on the net, though)


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Here we go!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

here in black


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Something about that kit + black paint, it's awesome.


----------

